# You won't believe how this guy sharpens a knife!



## Lightninrod (Sep 26, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wSzq45W0LTk&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wSzq45W0LTk&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Now, this post/video may get me drummed out of the Hobby/Knife forum but it looks real.  I see no editing, do you?


----------



## redneckcamo (Sep 26, 2009)

well whatever gets it done !   nuthin worse than a dull blade now is there ?

an honestly Ive seen some stones that were not much better than a cement block !


----------



## nc/ga hunter (Sep 26, 2009)

I never saw my grandfarther use anything but a brick and a leather belt to sharpen a knife.


----------



## snuffy (Sep 26, 2009)

I have seen my dad sharpen many a knife ( and other tools) on a cement block.


----------



## redneckcamo (Sep 26, 2009)

come to think of it I have sharpend many a chisel on a concrete slab over the years .....works pretty dern good !!!


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 26, 2009)

I wouldn't waste 10 minutes sharpening a knife from Pakistan.  

2 years ago, my uncle had taken a nanny doe and his mexican friends were helping him clean it.  They took an old kitchen butcher knife that wouldn't cut sour cream and put it to a cinder block laying next to the skinning rack in a just a few minutes had an edge on it that fillet that deer like you'd never seen...

So much for diamond stones and sharpening steels!


----------



## contender* (Sep 26, 2009)

I don't see anything wrong with it. I might not sharpen my Randall on it but If that is all I had I wouldn't hesitate to sharpen my ole Buck knife on it. Tell you the truth as hard as the steel is on my Buck knife that might not be a bad idea.


----------



## rockdawg (Sep 30, 2009)

That fella needs to go back to the thrift shop and get some new britches! 

Good info.
I've always just used my boot for a strop to finish.


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 30, 2009)

I've used a brick in a pinch.


----------

